# For a more cheesy flavor to chevre



## TSYORK (Jan 1, 2008)

I want to make some chevre next week. I'm jumping into the whole cheese making thing. I plan on using a mesophillic starter and some organic vegetable rennet. From everything I've read, chevre is quite bland. I would like a little bit more aged flavor to the cheese. Would a small sprinkle of lipase help devliver a more "cheesy" flavor?

Your thoughts?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Shane~ JUMP!
Best luck with your foray into cheesing- it is addictive!
I have only used lipase for aging cheeses so I cannot comment on the effects in a fresh cheese.
Let us know how it comes out. I use the Flora Dancia culture for added flavor and complexity in fresh cheese. 
Lee


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd try it and see. Making cheese is like chemistry, lots of experimentation. Forrest Gump said it best, (I probably got the exact words wrong) Life is like a box of filled chocolates, you never know what you're going to get!"


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I use FD


----------



## TSYORK (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm a newbie, so still unfamiliar with all the terminology. What is FD, Fromage Danico?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Flora Danica. A type of culture. Makes great chevre!


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Try several batches to compare..
...a plain mesophilic cultured chevre can be anything but bland in most cases. It has a nice, clean tart flavor that makes a good base for several herbs that would be overpowered by a stronger cheese. Goat milk cheeses have more depth of flavor naturally. I'm guessing lipase would be more useful in cow's milk cheeses.


----------

